# [Serveur X] Pb de lancement xorg (Résolu)

## bluedid29

Bonsoir,   :Cool: 

Toujours sur ma première installation (voir 1er épisode sur https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-587627.html ), en lançant startx, j'ai le message suivant : 

```
(EE) Failed to load module "kbd" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "mouse"  (module does not exist, 0)

(WW) NVIDIA: No matching Device section for instance (BusId PCI:0:1:3) found

(WW) NVIDIA: No matching Device section for instance (BusId PCI:0:1:13) found

(EE) No devices detected
```

```

Section "Files"

   Fontpath   "/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc"

   Fontpath   "/usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic"

   Fontpath   "/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/:unscaled"

   Fontpath   "/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/:unscaled"

   Fontpath   "/usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1"

   Fontpath   "/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi"

   Fontpath   "/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi"

   # path to defoma fonts

   Fontpath   "/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load      "i2c"

   Load      "bitmap"

   Load      "ddc"

   Load      "extmod"

   Load      "freetype"

   Load      "glx"

   Load      "int10"

   Load      "vbe"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "Generic Keyboard"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option      "CoreKeyboard"

   Option      "XkbRules"   "xorg"

   Option      "XkbModel"   "pc105"

   Option      "XkbLayout"   "fr"

   Option      "XkbVariant"   "oss"

   Option      "XkbOptions"   "lv3:ralt_switch"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "Configured Mouse"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option      "CorePointer"

   Option      "Device"   "/dev/input/mice"

   Option      "Protocol"   "ImPS/2"

   Option      "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5"

   Option      "Emulate3Buttons"   "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier   "Carte vidéo générique"

   Driver      "nvidia"

   Busid      "PCI:0:5:0"

   Option      "AddARGBVisuals"   "True"

   Option      "AddARGBGLXVisuals"   "True"

   Option      "NoLogo"   "True"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "ecran generique

   Option      "DPMS"

   Horizsync   28-64

   Vertrefresh   43-60

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier   "Default Screen"

   Device      "Carte vidéo générique"

   Monitor      "ecran generique"

   Defaultdepth   24

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth   1

      Modes      "1280x800"   "1280x768"   "1200x800"   "1152x864"   "1152x768"   "1024x768"   "800x600"   "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth   4

      Modes      "1280x800"   "1280x768"   "1200x800"   "1152x864"   "1152x768"   "1024x768"   "800x600"   "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth   8

      Modes      "1280x800"   "1280x768"   "1200x800"   "1152x864"   "1152x768"   "1024x768"   "800x600"   "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth   15

      Modes      "1280x800"   "1280x768"   "1200x800"   "1152x864"   "1152x768"   "1024x768"   "800x600"   "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth   16

      Modes      "1280x800"   "1280x768"   "1200x800"   "1152x864"   "1152x768"   "1024x768"   "800x600"   "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth   24

      Modes      "1280x800"   "1280x768"   "1200x800"   "1152x864"   "1152x768"   "1024x768"   "800x600"   "640x480"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier   "Default Layout"

  screen "Default Screen"

   Inputdevice   "Generic Keyboard"

   Inputdevice   "Configured Mouse"

EndSection

```

```

CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -msse3 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# This should not be changed unless you know exactly what you are doing.  You

# should probably be using a different stage, instead.

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

#Portage

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

PORTAGE_NICENESS="15"

FEATURES="ccache parallel-fetch"

CCACHE_SIZE="2G"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

LINGUAS="fr"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

USE="mc -unicode"
```

J'ai installé :

emerge nvidia-drivers, kdm

J'vois pas ce qu'il manque mais peut-être faut-il lancer des modules...   :Confused: 

Configuration : M2N-MX - Sempron 3000 - 384Mo ddr2 - Carte graphique NVidia GeForce 6100 - Carte son intégrée Hd - Ddur 30Go ide

----------

## kernelsensei

Salut,

étrange étant donné que tu as bien la variable INPUT_DEVICES... que donne la commande suivante ? 

```
# ls /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/
```

et celle-ci ? 

```
# emerge -pv xorg-server
```

Concernant le problème avec nvidia, as-tu essayé en commentant le BusId ?

----------

## bluedid29

Bonjour kernelsensei,

```
#ls /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/

kbd_drv.so keyboard_drv.so mouse_drv.so
```

Je n'ai écrit que les les valeurs en blanc et rouge (celles en bleues sont précédées d'un -)

```
emerge - xorg-server

USE="dri ipv6 nptl xorg" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" " VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"
```

Comment commenter le BusID ?

Ou se trouve sous forme de fichier tout ce qui est affiché à l'écran pour que je puisse l'envoyer en pastebin par exemple : equery uses "ce_qui_est_affiché_à_l'écran"|nopaste

Merci   :Wink:  [/code][/quote]

----------

## Mickael

J'ai pas bien compris tes deux dernières remarques mais pour le equery par exmeple tu faire : 

```
equery depends trucbidule >> equery_out.txt && nopaste equery_out.txt
```

, si je ne dis pas de connerie. Après tu choisis soit une seulle redirection > ou deux : >> c'est toi qui voit.

Pour le busID : c'est dans le fichier /etc/X11/xorg.conf.

----------

## bluedid29

Pour le xorg.conf, j'ai repris celui d'un autre équivalent (carte graphique intégrée Geforce) donc j'aurai quelques problèmes à commenter !

J'avais essayé d'installé par xorgconfig mais il y avait encore plus de messages d'erreurs

Pour simplifier, je recherche le moyen d'envoyer simplement "ce qui est affiché sur mon écran" vers un site ou une clef usb. Par exemple, quand je lance startx, pouvoir envoyer les messages d'erreurs, ce n'est pas trés pratique de tout écrire (je suis sur un autre ordi)

----------

## bluedid29

Curieusement, en refaisant startx, le message a changé :

```
(II) Module already built-in

(WW) NVIDIA: No matching Device section for instance (BusId PCI:0:1:3) found

(WW) NVIDIA: No matching Device section for instance (BusId PCI:0:1:13) found

(EE) No devices detected
```

Est-ce un pb de paramétrage du noyau au niveau graphique ?

----------

## Mickael

pour le démarrage de xorg avec startx, une fois la commande qui plante :

```
grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log >> ~/Xplante.txt && nopaste -n un_nom -d X_plante X_plante.txt
```

ou même mieux : 

```
$ startx | grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log >> ~/X_crash.txt && nopaste -n ton_nom -d Xorg X_crash.txt
```

Sinon pour commenter la ligne du busID dans ton xorg.conf, tu rajoutes ce symbole devant la ligne concernée : #.

Et pour voir si ta compris, comment mettre sur le net ce qui sort de tes commandes à l'écran, file nous la sortie de la commande lspci (il faut être root, pour info.

----------

## bluedid29

Ok MickTux, cela va me simplifier, c'est sur   :Wink: 

Pour en revenir aux pilotes n-vidia, emerge, nvidia-drivers se déroule bien

Il faut peut être déconnecter dri en USE vu le message quand je fais emerge - xorg-server (comme ce n'est pas dans le make.conf ?), je suis sur un écran classique

----------

## Mickael

 *bluedid29 wrote:*   

> Ok MickTux, cela va me simplifier, c'est sur  
> 
> Pour en revenir aux pilotes n-vidia, emerge, nvidia-drivers se déroule bien
> 
> Il faut peut être déconnecter dri en USE vu le message quand je fais emerge - xorg-server (comme ce n'est pas dans le make.conf ?), je suis sur un écran classique

 

Non le dri n'a rien avoir dans l'affaire, et pourquoi recompiles-tu les pilotes ils sont déjà installés? Le problème est ailleurs.

EDIT : donne nous les deux liens que nopaste t'a donné (un pour le lspci et l'autre pour les erreurs de X)

----------

## bluedid29

Tu peut être plus précis pour les commandes ?, je suis franchement débutant sur Gentoo et pas spécialiste de la ligne de commande donc je ne capte pas forcément tout   :Rolling Eyes: 

Merci   :Wink: 

----------

## Mickael

```
lspci > /home/ton_compte_user/lspci.txt && nopaste -n bluedid29 -d lspci /home/ton_compte_user/lspci.txt
```

 et nopaste va alors afficher à l'écran l'adresse internet avec le résultat de la commande nopaste, Ok Et en ce qui concerne les erreurs pour X, la commande je te l'ai déjà donnée.

----------

## bluedid29

Voici pour la commande lspci :

```
1

00:00.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP61 Memory Controller (rev a1)

00:01.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP61 LPC Bridge (rev a2)

00:01.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation MCP61 SMBus (rev a2)

00:01.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP61 Memory Controller (rev a2)

00:01.3 Co-processor: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 03f4 (rev a2)

00:02.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP61 USB Controller (rev a2)

00:02.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP61 USB Controller (rev a2)

00:04.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 03f3 (rev a1)

00:05.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP61 High Definition Audio (rev a2)

00:06.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP61 IDE (rev a2)

00:07.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP61 Ethernet (rev a2)

00:08.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP61 SATA Controller (rev a2)

00:08.1 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP61 SATA Controller (rev a2)

00:09.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 03e8 (rev a2)

00:0b.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 03e9 (rev a2)

00:0c.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 03e9 (rev a2)

00:0d.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 03d0 (rev a2)

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control
```

Et pour le X suite à startx

```
(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(EE) No devices detected.
```

Bizarre comme info, moi j'ai plutôt en visuel :

```
(II) Module already built-in

(WW) NVIDIA: No matching Device section for instance (BusId PCI:0:1:3) found

(WW) NVIDIA: No matching Device section for instance (BusId PCI:0:1:13) found

(EE) No devices detected
```

----------

## geekounet

 *MickTux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> lspci > /home/ton_compte_user/lspci.txt && nopaste -n bluedid29 -d lspci /home/ton_compte_user/lspci.txt
> ```
> ...

 

Un simple lspci|nopaste -n bluedid29 -d lspci ça ne fait aussi hein  :Razz: 

----------

## Mickael

Wouais bon ça va geekounet, en même temps il demandait des explications, donc trop condenser c'est pas ce qu'il y a de mieux   :Laughing: 

Ensuite dans ton xorg.conf tu vas éditer la ligne avec le busID : 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Section "Device"
> 
>    Identifier   "Carte vidéo générique"
> ...

 

et remplacer 0:5:0 par 0:d:0 suite à cette infode lspci :  *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 00:0d.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 03d0 (rev a2) 

 

----------

## bluedid29

Cela ne change rien, mêmes erreurs   :Confused: 

Question de débutant   :Wink:   :

Y'a pas moyen de lancer le live Cd Gentoo, récupérer des infos concernant xorg et les rajouter / remplacer au fichier xorg du système ?

----------

## xaviermiller

ou lancer xorgcfg (ou xorgconfig)

EDIT: selon le wiki, on peut aussi faire 

```
Xorg -configure

cp ~/xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
```

----------

## bluedid29

Bon, effectivement j'arrive à lancer xorgcfg et une première interface graphique   :Smile:  certe basique mais qui prouve (je pense) que tout les éléments sont réunis afin de lancer l'interface graphique !

Le clavier et la souris fonctionne avec cet environnement (c'est déjà ça)

Mais que manque t-il donc   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Mickael

ben maintenant que Xorg est configuré installe gnome ou kde ou un autre, en suivant la doc....  :Confused: 

----------

## bluedid29

Je ne suis pas sur que xorg.conf soit vraiment bien configuré car en essayant xorgcfg afin de modifier le paramétrage voici le message : 

```
(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(EE) No devices detected.

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(EE) Failed to load module "wfb" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the GLX module; please check in your X

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     log file that the GLX module has been loaded in your X

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     server, and that the module is the NVIDIA GLX module.  If

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     you continue to encounter problems, Please try

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     reinstalling the NVIDIA driver.

(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA graphics device!

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.
```

J'ai juste essayé de configurer la carte en choisissant Nvidia Geforce (d'ailleurs, il a bien reconnu la Geforce 6100)

et mon xorg.conf modifié :

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   Screen      1  "Screen1" RightOf "Screen0"

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

 

Section "Files"

   RgbPath      "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

 

Section "Module"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "GLcore"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "freetype"

   Load  "type1"

EndSection

 

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

 

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

 

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

 

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor1"

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

 

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "nvidia"

   VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

   BoardName   "GeForce 6100 nForce 430"

   BusID       "PCI:0:0d:0"

EndSection

 

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "Card1"

   Driver      "nvidia"

   VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

   BoardName   "MCP61 SMU"

   BusID       "PCI:0:1:3"

EndSection

 

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     1

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     4

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     15

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

 

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen1"

   Device     "Card1"

   Monitor    "Monitor1"

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     1

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     4

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     15

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection
```

Par contre, j'ai perdu mes résolutions. Ceci dit, je préfère partir de zéro afin de bien comprendre vu que je n'ai jamais vraiment réussi à configurer xorg.conf (ou si; en copiant ici ou là)    :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Mickael

Dit donc tu as combien d'écran,   :Evil or Very Mad:   Si il en a deux tu vas te faire *******, il fallait le dire, et COMMENCER PAR UN SEUL ÉCRAN!

----------

## bluedid29

Je n'ai qu'un seul écran.... désolé de n'être QUE débutant sur Gentoo MickTux  :Rolling Eyes: 

Et c'est d'ailleurs bizarre qu'il y a 2 cartes / écrans affichés quand je lance xorgcfg   :Shocked: 

----------

## bluedid29

Ok, cela fonctionne !   :Very Happy: 

En lançant xorg.conf, pour une raison mystérieuse il y avait donc effectivement un joli graphique avec 2 cartes + 2 moniteurs (et pas écran !), j'ai supprimé une ligne complète et miracle !!!

Merci donc à MickTux (même si la politesse, hum, limite   :Rolling Eyes:  ) qui a trouvé d'où venait le problème.

Si quelqu'un pouvait à l'occasion m'expliquer ce qui s'est passé....

Voilà, je peux enfin continuer   :Smile: 

----------

## Mickael

Mais non fallait pas le prendre mal, tu m'as juste fait un peu peur   :Wink: 

Dit nous ce que tu as viré dans ton fichier xorg.conf stp. (tu parles d'une ligne, mais vu que tu n'as qu'un seul écran tu pourras virer plus de lignes)

Quand à l'explication, pour l'instant c'est pas tellement possible étant donné qu'à la base tu as créé un fichier xorg.conf avec des bouts de code issus d'un peu partout, plus les différentes commandes lancées entre temps, ça devient combinatoire ton affaire...

----------

## bluedid29

Pas de pb MickTux   :Wink: 

Voici le dernier xorg.conf suite à ma modif en lançant xorgcfg

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

 

Section "Files"

   RgbPath      "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

 

Section "Module"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "GLcore"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "freetype"

   Load  "type1"

EndSection

 

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

 

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

 

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

 

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "nvidia"

   VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

   BoardName   "GeForce 6100 nForce 430"

   BusID       "PCI:0:13:0"

EndSection

 

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     1

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     4

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     15

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection
```

Je n'ai donc pas modifié xorg.conf à la main mais par xorgcfg

Je vais rajouter les résolution que j'utilise (par rapport à l'ancien fichier); je cherche aussi à installer xfce ou gnome mais j'ai besoin de gtk et là, cela bloque; emerge gtk ne fonctionnant pas, je me documente....   :Wink: 

----------

## Mickael

Pour l'installation de gnome ou un autre va dans la section document du site gentoo.org : 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/gnome-config.xml

----------

## bluedid29

Quel coïncidence, je venais juste de trouver cette page !   :Smile: 

Allez, encore un p'tit effort et j'aurai bientôt une jolie interface   :Cool: 

----------

